# What steps to take when you know it's over?



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

How do I protect myself? My stbx will surredly be trying to hurt me in as many ways as possible.


----------



## legaleagle (Dec 29, 2014)

To protect your legal rights, seek out a competent attorney. If you are worried about your personal safety, pack a bag and leave.

Hang in there.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Cavenger: I'm not really familiar with your personal situation, but I'd highly recommend that you leave, find another place to live, and get to a lawyers office! Pronto!,*


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you.... I do not fear for my safety.... Sorry if I wasn't clear... I fear the vicious rumors and i fear the financial pain she will try to bring. She is extremely vindictive.


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

And u had always heard that leaving your home I'd a big mistake?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Copy every important paper you can find, tax returns, deeds, credit card statements, retirement accounts.
Lots of folks say remove half of any joint bank-accounts, but I would wait until you talk to an attorney to find out where you stand financially, then follow his/her instructions. There is nothing wrong with putting some (less than half) of the money in a separate account to tide you over.
Are there kids? Figure out ages, support obligations, custody etc. Don't say anything to them yet, just prepare yourself for what you will say.
Get all you ducks in a row for your exit from the marriage.


----------

